# Double exposure?



## kajiki (Nov 26, 2010)

I've a portrait set to shoot next week, going to do it on an RB with some kind of b/w film, be either lit with flash or maybe available light on 1600.....that's not the point......when I make the prints, I need a small piece of text, printed onto the same sheet as the actual photo. Portraits will be shot with a black background

What I thought of doing, was shooting on another 6x7 neg, the text printed on a white sheet of paper. After having exposed the main image onto the printing paper, take the portrait neg out of the carrier, put the text neg in, and move the easel (if necessary - could just shoot the portraits with a bit of space over the head to allow for the text), then re-expose the paper with the text neg in place. 

Do you reckon this would work, or is there another solution?


----------



## white (Nov 26, 2010)

Could work, but you would obviously have to mask the areas of paper you don't want to expose, and by exposing the same paper twice you may run into issues making the two pieces fit together seamlessly. Just imagining it makes me want to rip my hair out.

Maybe I am not picturing this correctly, but if the portrait bg is black, and the text is presumably black, then ... ?

Is it worth the trouble when you could just write on the print and get basically the same effect?


----------



## FilmDood (Dec 3, 2010)

Just pretend the area above the portrait's head is an area you need to burn in, and that the text was originally on the portrait film, but it's not showing up! Quite a dilemma, eh?

Just get a piece of cardboard, *good gosh, I hope I don't have to tell you to make a test strip, even for your text film alone, so you have the right time* set your timer for your text time *this is _after_ you exposed the portrait print* and VERY quickly move the cardboard around the area you DON'T want more light exposed to in a circular motion, letting light splash in on the portrait areas for barely fractions of a second. Doing this will help keep a seamless effect, and let your text bleed in nicely on top of the portraits. n_n

HOWEVER, make sure that your text is in the EXACT same position as the area above the portraits head to make sure your image is 100% flow-able. Do NOT move your camera, don't shift the lighting *presuming you're inside*, etc. etc. Keep it exactly the same and then place your text.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 7, 2010)

Or, quick print the portraits (don't have to be perfect, just need for spacing) and have some transparencies printed with the text  you want in the proper position in black ink to give you the dodged in text.  Just lay the transparency onto the paper when you make your prints.


----------



## aprillove20 (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree that let your text bleed in nicely on top of the portraits.


----------

